# General > Upcoming Events >  ORC Practical Rifle Match

## Gillie

Otorohanga Rifle Club is hosting its first Practical Rifle Match on the 18th of December, 2016. This match is an individual shooting competition involving 12 separate matches spread over 3 set distances (200yards, 300yards, & 400 yards). The matches are set to test a variety of shooting skills including precision shooting, positional shooting, speed shooting, and competitor confidence! The match difficulty has been set such that all competitors should have a fun day!

An accurate E-cat semi-auto would be an advantage but the stages are set so an experienced bolt action shooter will not be significantly disadvantaged.

The entry fee for this event is $40 and this is required to be pre paid to confirm your entry. This event is limited to the first 30 paid entries only. Entry fees will be non-refundable unless the organizing staff agrees otherwise e.g. if you tell us a month out youll likely get your entry fee back, if you call me the night after the event then dont expect anything back.

In general, any rifle of calibre up to and including 300 Winchester Magnum shall be allowed. 
The minimum round count is 71 however the recommended round count is 100 and competitors are highly encouraged to bring a few extra as a few of the matches have unlimited round counts.

If you want to enter then get in touch with me for more information (entry details, rules and draft course of fire).  :Cool:

----------


## Gillie

To give people an idea of what sort of stages are going to be involved in this event I thought I would post a couple of the stage descriptions from the DRAFT Course of Fire:

*Match 1  Know Your Limits (Unlimited)*
Distance: 200m
Time limit: 60 seconds
Round Count: Unlimited (minimum 5 rounds, 10 rounds recommended) 
Description: Standing start with all gear off the ground, magazine loaded, and bolt open. On the start command the competitor will have 60 seconds to shoot the know your limits match. Starting from the largest target they may only move to the next smallest target once they have hit the larger one. Each target hit is worth 5 points for a maximum match score of 25 points. Should the competitor miss a target their score shall be wiped and they are able to start the KYL stage from the largest target again without restarting their time limit.

*Match 12  Conserve Your Score Or Not!*
Distance: 400m
Time Limit: 60 seconds preparation - 45 seconds to shoot
Round Count: Unlimited (minimum 6 rounds, 15 rounds recommended)
Description: Standing start with all gear off the ground, magazine loaded, and bolt open. On the preparation command the competitor will have 60 seconds to set up their rifle and get into position ready to shoot. Immediately on the completion of the preparation time the start command will be given and the competitor will have 45 seconds to fire enough shots on target to achieve the maximum match score on the designated target (10). Each hit will be worth 5 points up to a maximum match score of 30 points. Each miss will be worth -5 points. The competitor can continue shooting within the time limit until they have a match score of 30 points.

----------


## Gillie

A couple of videos demonstrating stages from this upcoming event. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dio09QZ0x9s



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XTwgdp7TR8k

----------


## Gillie



----------


## marky123

this looks fun

----------


## P38

You bet it does @marky123

Good work @Gillie  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Gillie

Yeah should be a fun day. I am looking forward to it. A different sort of should from our normal field shoots. It sounds challenging but i am starting to think the target sizes will make it easier than it sounds. Its a first for us though so proof will be in the pudding...  :Thumbsup:

----------


## MSL

Open any more stage demo vids? Looks pretty good.  Just thinking which rifle I could use, none are very suitable.

----------


## Gillie

None at the moment @MSL, i should have some closer to the date. 

IMO an accurate E-Cat semi would be an advantage. Stage time limits will be set that someone with a bolt will be competitive but will be under some serious time pressure. I will compete it with the bolt action because that is what i am comfortable and confident with.

----------


## P38

@marky123

What do you think?

If you enter then maybe ...... And I must stress just maybe you could almost justify your weekend purchases.  :Wink: 


Cheers
Pete

----------


## P38

@Gillie

How big are the targets at each range?

Cheers
Pete

----------


## Gillie

Ummm... you'll find out on the day @P38  :Thumbsup: 




Nah they vary in size depending on the stage the large one with be 16" square the smaller ones get down to about a 4" square, average size about 10" (25cm) square

----------


## stub

> Open any more stage demo vids? Looks pretty good.  Just thinking which rifle I could use, none are very suitable.


hornet or 10 moa saum

----------


## marky123

> Ummm... you'll find out on the day @P38 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nah they vary in size depending on the stage the large one with be 16" square the smaller ones get down to about a 4" square, average size about 10" (25cm) square


What about the long range ones,like past 50m?

----------


## P38

> What about the long range ones,like past 50m?


 @marky123

You know damn well I can shoot past 50m ".......... From a rest".".".."..........Sometimes ...... Well occasionally ..... Ok once  :Wink: 

Cheers
Pete

----------


## Gillie

Assuming the plan comes together (and keep in mind this event is a few months away yet) then everyone should start each distance on the know your limits targets i.e everyone starts with the 40cm square target at each distance. Doing it this way will hopefully mean everyone can start each distance with a hit!

----------


## Beetroot

@Gillie are all stages at known distances or is a range finder recommended?

You mention having an Ecat would be an advantage and say some matches require 10 rounds+.
Do you recommend having a minimum amount of magazines for us bolt action plebs? (Eg, 3x 5 rounds, 2x 6 rounds, 4 x 3 round etc).

----------


## Gillie

Hi @Beetroot 
Yes stages are at know distances. No range finder will be required. 

I have been able to complete every stage so far with my sako and a single 5 shot mag except for the "Dive, dive, dive" stage shown on the video. If you have a bolt action that feeds well through the action you'll be fine (except for the "dive, dive, dive" stage...). If i had to recommend a bolt action magazine then i would say 2x5shot mags or a 10shot mag would be absolutely fine. I am currently trying to source a 10 shot mag for my sako but as the videos show i am not the fastest shooter either. 

Overall it is my firm believe that the stages have been set such that a good shooter with a bolt action will beat an average shooter with an e-cat semi.

----------


## MSL

Does your mag hold five or do you mean 4+1?

----------


## Gillie

My Sako mag holds 5.

----------


## Gillie

I should point out also that, assuming you didn't miss, only about a third of the stages have a minimum round count higher than 5 with the dive, dive, dive stage having the highest minimum round count of 10. The additional allowed rounds are only there so you can make up for a miss!  

I have set unlimited round count stages and stages with higher recommended round counts to ensure all firearms that might turn up can be used to their utmost potential i.e. the advantage with an e-cat semi is the ability to load up the magazine and by limiting the round count to less than 7 I remove this advantage. Of course I am attempting to balance the e-cat semi advantage by increasing the distances (out to 400m), by reducing some target sizes, and in one or two stages penalising misses. Again this is the first time we have run this event and so I expect we will learn a few lessons and based off my stage testing it wouldn't surprise me if this event turns out to be easier than we had anticipated.

The event is modelled off the US PRS style of shooting competitions.

----------


## Gillie

Still working on the detail on this stage so what you see here might not be the actual stage on the day. 
I was shooting at a 12" square target at 527m and made all my hits - although once again i shot a bit slow.

----------


## Beetroot

Are there any positions left for people to enter?

----------


## Gillie

Hi @Beetroot, yep still places available  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Beetroot

@Gillie might be a silly question, but are you allowed to use a different rifles for different stages? I have two similar rifles that are both mostly untested, would be good to give them both a go.

----------


## Gillie

@Beetroot, not a very common question. Swapping between rifles as you go is not really the intent of the event. Also the rules state you would be required to start each stage with both rifles, all ammunition, any bags, packs, etc. up off the ground. 
I wouldn't stop you competing with more than one rifle but I would likely be encouraging the rules to be followed with you - particularly if you were doing well and were in contention to win it overall. I try and ensure they guys who are in to win it compete on a level playing field. 

Given there is limited entry spots and assuming we get close to filling all those spots again it wasn't our intention to allow people to pay two entry fees and compete twice with different rifles.

----------


## Bagheera

> Hi @Beetroot 
> Yes stages are at know distances. No range finder will be required. 
> 
> I have been able to complete every stage so far with my sako and a single 5 shot mag except for the "Dive, dive, dive" stage shown on the video. If you have a bolt action that feeds well through the action you'll be fine (except for the "dive, dive, dive" stage...). If i had to recommend a bolt action magazine then i would say 2x5shot mags or a 10shot mag would be absolutely fine. I am currently trying to source a 10 shot mag for my sako but as the videos show i am not the fastest shooter either. 
> 
> Overall it is my firm believe that the stages have been set such that a good shooter with a bolt action will beat an average shooter with an e-cat semi.




The solution:

----------


## MSL

The mag thing is my only concern.  I don't own a mag fed rifle.  Not sure how competitive I'd be with a four plus one blind mag.

----------


## Gillie

I do not think that using a 4 shot internal magazine feed bolt action rifle will be the main determining factor of how well you do on the day - 4 hits will still beat 3 hits and 10 misses...

We see a few people think that it is important to get all your shots away within the time limit... it is more important to hit the shots you do get away  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Gillie

A couple more stage descriptions...

*Match 7  Drama, Drama!*
Distance: 300m
Time Limit: 90 seconds
Round Count: 5
Description: Standing start with all gear off the ground, magazine loaded, and bolt open. On the start command the competitor shall fire at the two standalone targets until both are hit once only. Once both standalone targets have been hit the competitor can choose to fire at the hostage target. Each hit on an orange hostage target is worth 5 points for a maximum match score of 25 points. Each white target hit shall be worth -10 points. Competitor may choose not to shoot at the hostage targets.

*Match 11  Dead Men Tell No Tales!*
Distance: 400m
Time limit: 90 seconds
Round Count: Unlimited (minimum 7 rounds, 20 rounds recommended)
Description: Standing start with all gear off the ground, magazine loaded, and bolt open. On the start command the competitor shall hit all the Drama, Drama match targets (7 targets in all, some partially obscured). Each target hit is worth 4 points for a maximum match score of 28 points.

----------


## Gillie

Still a few entry spots left open for this event. One announcement to make as well - NZAR15.com is sending along their .50cal rifle and some ammunition for competitors to have a go with after the match. This is a great opportunity to have a go with a .50cal and will give me a chance to get the scores collated and the BBQ going as well!

Going to be a fun match!  :Thumbsup:  Get in touch if you want to come along.

----------


## AzumitH

Keen to sign up, but I'm having trouble getting my hands on suitable ammo, and somewhere to sight everything in.

----------


## MSL

What are you shooting

----------


## AzumitH

Just 168gr .308, nothing exotic.  

But being realistic with myself, the chances of being able to get some free time and get out one weekend day between now and then, and get some trigger time in, actually zero the rifle, and get some data down on paper is approximately nil.  So I'm probably gonna have to let this one go by anyway  :Sad:

----------


## MSL

I could find you a place to shoot/sight in

----------


## Gillie

Yep, so to keep things on track time wise for the day we will not be allowing sighting or barrel fouling shots on the day. It will take quite some time to get 30 shooters through 12 stages on the day and this will take even longer if we allowed sighters at each distance. BUT every shooter will start on a 16" (400mm) square target at each distance. 

If you have a solid 100yard zero then I think the come ups for 200yards is about 2MOA, 300yards is about 4MOA, 400yards is something like 6.5MOA and at 400 yards you could be up to 2MOA out on your elevation and you would still hit the first large target giving you an idea if you are high or low. 

Squad ROs will also have the power to adjust the stage time limits and some of the positional shooting requirements for junior, inexperienced or unlicensed competitors to ensure they have a successful day - of course as soon as the squad RO allows this for a competitor that competitor is no longer eligible to win the day or contribute to their squad average score.

----------


## AzumitH

I may well have to take you up on that offer, if not for this event then definitely the next.

----------


## Dermastor

Off to Otorohanga this weekend with the AR-15. Is anyone else shooting this match? should be a blast. Just can't remember if I'm back at my 200 zero or still set for 700 from the last shoot at Akarana. The first stage might be a sighting in exercise. Not sure if I have sighted in in under 90 secs before.

----------


## duckdog

Heading down there too, going to give the AR-10 a run. Should be a good day.

----------


## Simon

Yep, will be there as well.
AR-15 is my rifle of choice.

----------


## Gillie

Heading up this afternoon to set up... weather is looking good. Don't forget your sunscreen!

----------


## Gerbs

Damnit I wish I had my AR15 here in Auckland with me - a roadtrip down for this would've been epic!

----------


## Gillie

You can shoot it with a bolt action... there are several competitors who are doing just that!  :Thumbsup: 

I have one spare entry spot as someone else has pulled out.

----------


## MSL

Yeah I was going to shoot it with a kimber bolt action

----------


## Dermastor

Great day at the shoot. Thanks Simon for organizing it and the ORC for allowing us all on their patch. It was good to catch up with some members from this community. There was some brilliant shooting and not so brilliant. I am afraid I contributed to the not so brilliant. Being 95% sure you are on your 200 zero still leaves 5% that can bite you in the arse. Yes I was on my 700 zero which made for some interesting hold unders until I got it sort of right. Finished up the day with a few shots with the Barrett .50 BMG now that was fun! Looking forward to the next shoot. Keep us in the loop Simon.

----------


## Blaser

Yeah was an awesome day, some challenging targets and time limits. That 50bmg is something else to fire, smoked a clay at 400 with it though!

----------


## Guypie

I hope they do this again next year, I would love to give it a go next time around. Had a date conflict this year, not to mention no rifles suitable for the competition.

----------


## Bagheera

Just register, get hold of 80 rounds and have a go !  It's only 20% about the rifle.  Almost any weapon could be used to score a useful number of hits at each stage as long as you've tested it, got zero and trajectory and it doesnt break down.  Gillie will probably tell us about Which were "rifles suitable for the competition".  :Have A Nice Day:   These shoots are 50% preparation and 30% skill.  People with all three come out way in front on score of course but everyone has a helluva good time.

----------


## Beetroot

Was an awesome event, will certainly be entering if it's held again.
Thanks Gillie!

Was great for new comers, was easy enough that anyone could enjoy themselves but hard enough to challenge even the best of competitors. Agree that it was 20% rifle/caliber a heap of 223s shot really well.

That fishing rod stage was a bastard!

----------


## Gillie

Results and photo links have been emailed out. I'll put up some photos and summarise the results here when I get the chance.

----------


## Simon

It was fun and you dont need the flashiest gear to shoot well or for that matter have a good time.
400m was a challenge as the wind got up and blew my little bullet around but otherwise it was me that was the weak link in my setup. 
I came 9th overall with my Remington R15 (AR15) wearing a fixed 5x scope (Burris AR-536) and shooting cheap 55g  xtream hand loads.
I was the top Semi Auto shooter by the look of it so happy with that.
I will do the next shoot for sure.

----------


## Blaser

Yeah was a bloody good day, the wind definately had an impact on my 53gr bullet at 400 also, still did pretty good though, finished 4th. Look forward to the next event.

----------


## Gillie



----------


## Willie

After reading this I most definitely need to get out and shoot again. Looks like a heap of fun however due to round count required and not hand loading it could be a costly day out!

----------


## Bagheera

Even with the 7mm 08 I lost several shots due to insufficient respect for the wind.  I thought it typically varied from 0.3 to 0.7 mRad (1 to 2 MOA) at 300 and 400 yards even though the breeze at the mound felt light and was coming over my shoulder at 4 to 7 oclock.  I came in about half way up the bunch of bolt guns.  Used 69 rounds, hardly needed the second mag.  Remember and enjoy the good shots ; that's what you're there for.

----------


## Gillie

Was a really fun event I thought. I was interested in a few of the results and some of my predictions certainly didnt come true!

The unlimited round count know your limit stages proved to be highly entertaining as people would get so far, miss, and then to start all over again with the clock still counting down. More than a couple of people ended that stage with a miss meaning they got a 0 score.

The positional stages proved interesting as again it seems that a lot of shooters do not know how to take the most advantage from a support. I think the time limits for the positional stages were about right as well  the semiauto shooters had a little advantage in these stages.

The swinger target proved entertaining as always. We did notice a crack has developed in the rod though so that is back in for repair. The rattle battle stages with the penalty for misses stages proved to be several people undoing. I think the target size was probably a little small on this stage (particularly at 400). For people that shoot service rifle we were basically asking competitors to make a 5 or V shot at 400yards and then penalising misses. At 300 yards it was good but at 400 we should have increased the target size.

The Drama stages (hostage targets) were a lot of fun. The additional rounds allowed at 300 ensured several people shot the maximum score on this stage. At 400 yards competitors were given an unlimited round count to hit all 8 targets (5 targets plus 3 hostages) with no penalty for misses  I got a few comments on how people enjoyed this stage punishing the hostage target that cost them points on previous stages!

Overall, the top 4 shooters were as expected  these people have all been to several of our field style events before, are very good shooters, and are well practiced with their rifle setups. Just to point it out though, 3rd place was shooting a bolt action .223 hunting rifle with a 3-9 scope Top shooter was 8 hits outs in front and missed only 9 shots out of the 71 counting shots on offer.

What was surprising is that there was only one semiauto shooter in the top ten (ninth overall). I will be taking steps at the next event to ensure there is a couple more stages that are better suited for a semiauto shooter  particularly at the shorter ranges.

----------


## Kooza

Lots of fun by the looks of it

Any chance of a close up on how your gongs are rigged up?
I'm going with a galv pipe for a stand with fence conections so I can dismantle it to fit in the boot, main cross member is galv pipe.
be interested to see how your ones are done if that's cool

----------


## Gillie

Most of ours are a really simple 10mm rebar frame. These are really cheap and are easily repaired - they do get shot occasionally. Looking back segmented frames might be a good idea, certainly for packing them into a vehicle but for our purpose, their simplicity, and the price of these (I paid $7 per frame last time I got some) they work pretty good.

----------


## Kooza

Awesome
Pipe was free so all good, some yanks have made a plastic jointer thingo for re bar set ups like yours

Thanks

----------


## Beetroot

Is that seat belt material you have used to hang the targets?
How big were the targets on the dive, dive, dive stage and the its a trap stage?

----------


## Gillie

> Is that seat belt material you have used to hang the targets?


No, it is reinforced rubber conveyor belt material out of a saw mill. 



> How big were the targets on the dive, dive, dive stage and the its a trap stage?


Both stages used a 30cm square target. I thought this target could have been smaller for the tank trap, but to reduce the amount of changing targets for different distances i kept it the same.

----------


## Gillie

I should add that if you are looking for good target hanging material go and see your local fire station. Their old hoses are really good as they are a reinforced rubber. Last time a friend of mine went and saw them they gave him three whole hoses that they couldn't use anymore for free! He now has enough target hanging straps to last several lifetimes!

----------


## Gillie

This event is coming up again on the 19th of March...  :Thumbsup: 

I'll start another thread once I remember and have uploaded the advertisement.

----------

